# "What is the applicant's reputation as an engineer"



## Peele1 (Nov 9, 2010)

What is a good way to answer this question or similar on the application form?


----------



## Sschell (Nov 9, 2010)

"F'ing incredible!"

is this a question for the applicant or their references?


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 9, 2010)

He's the kind of engineer I'd marry my daughter off to! I can just imagine him sliding all over her, moaning like a ghost. What a guy.


----------



## Supe (Nov 10, 2010)

VTEnviro said:


> He's the kind of engineer I'd marry my daughter off to! I can just imagine him sliding all over her, moaning like a ghost. What a guy.


:bananadoggywow:

:lmao:


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2010)

I suggest you waste no time in reveiwing this man's qualifications.


----------



## FusionWhite (Nov 10, 2010)

"Nothing he has done can be proven in a court of law."


----------



## MA_PE (Nov 10, 2010)

Those pictures on his facebook page were not taken at work.


----------



## bigray76 (Nov 10, 2010)

He's pretty good when he's sober!


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2010)

Oh, that guy? He sucks.


----------



## navyasw02 (Nov 10, 2010)

"As you can tell from his brown nose, puckered lips, and worn knees, his reputation is stellar."


----------



## ALBin517 (Nov 10, 2010)

"He has less of a reputation than his wife or sister."


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Nov 10, 2010)

In the end, he's quite an asset.


----------



## Sschell (Nov 10, 2010)

"An esteemed individual with professional traits unsurpassed by his peers. His ability is....

...wait, this isn't an application for job somewhere else.....

...f-off I'm not writing this crap"


----------



## NEED2009 (Nov 11, 2010)

you have to stamp the application so think twice before you put in down on the paper


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2020)

Orlistat Used Laurgy cialis coupon suigue Acheter Cialis object cialis online no prescription ribJaini Kamagra Similar


----------

